# Wasser immer grün und trüb



## Hollog0258 (4. Apr. 2010)

Hallo, 

ich bin neu hier. Ich habe mir jetzt einen neuen Teichfilter bestellt, http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140342649822&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT .

Leider ist mein Wasser immernoch trüb und grün. Ich habe mir auch schon Wasser-Klar, Algen Stopp und Wasseraufbereiter gekauft. Hilft aber alles nichts. :?

Was kann ich da machen. Mein Teich hat ca. 12-13 m². Sollte ich mir noch ein stärkeres UVC hohlen?? Oder war der Filter ein Fehlkauf. 


Ich habe auch noch das Problem das meine Fische wegschmimmen wenn ich ankomme, und auch nichts fressen, egal ob Sommer oder Frühlin oder Herbst. Was kann ich da noch machen.  


MfG Felix


----------



## Christine (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wasser immer grün und trüb*

Hallo Felix,

herzlich Willkommen.

Der Filter, den Du da ausgeguckt hast, ist zu klein. Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass du die genannte Literzahl bei Fischbesatz halbieren kannst...

Zeig uns doch bitte mal ein paar Fotos von Deinem Teich - vielleicht kommen wir Deinem Problem auf die Spur.


----------



## Hollog0258 (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wasser immer grün und trüb*

Das mit den Fotos is grad schwer weils dunkel ist  


Ich brauche einen Außenfilter der für den Teich reicht. Aber der nicht zu teuer ist  . 


Könntet ihr da was vorschlagen?? 


mfG Felix


----------



## Christine (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wasser immer grün und trüb*

Felix, wenn Du nicht mit zwei Linken händen gesegnet bist, dann schau mal in die Eigenbauabteilung...

Heut werden wir Dein Problem eh nicht mehr lösen,  Du hast also noch Zeit, morgen schöne Fotos einzustellen.


----------



## sister_in_act (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wasser immer grün und trüb*

Hallo felix

:willkommen

laß das sein mit dem filter....
ich habe 2 x falsche filter gekauft die nichts taugten außer  3 tägliche reinigungsintervalle und trotzdem war der teich nie wirklich schön anzusehen.
geld zum fenster rausgeworfen sozusagen.

bau dir  selber was, wie schon else sagt . belies dich hier im forum,--da gibts info en masse'

und mach mal paar bilder für uns, die wir ja garnicht neugierg sind
sicher wirst du dann noch einige tipps bekommen.

gruß ulla


----------



## Hollog0258 (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wasser immer grün und trüb*

Nein das bin ich nicht.  

Aber es soll für meinen Opa sein und der will nichts selbst gebautes...  

Ich habe noch das gefunden: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220575444414&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT 

Ich brauche aber noch Pumpe und UVC. Was soll ich da nehmen?? 


Aber ich mach morgen ersteinmal Fotos. 



mfG Felix


----------



## Fax-Bosna (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wasser immer grün und trüb*

jup stell mal bilder rein dann schauen wir weiter


----------



## Hollog0258 (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wasser immer grün und trüb*

Bilder sind gemacht und kommen auch gleich rein.  


Ich habe jetztnoch etwas gefunden.... : http://cgi.ebay.de/TEICHFILTER-MAXI...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör?hash=item2eac283190 

Da brauch ich noch eine Pumpe, richtig?. 

Ist diese hier möglich : http://cgi.ebay.de/Eco-O-Teichpumpe...ZViewItemQQptZPumpen?var=&hash=item5f76080dd3 


Wie gesagt Bilder kommen nach dem Mittagessen  



lG Felix


----------



## Hollog0258 (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wasser immer grün und trüb*

Leider kann ich meine Bilder nicht hochladen  

Noch eine Frage: Ist ein UVC-Klärer zwingent notwendig??


----------



## Susan (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wasser immer grün und trüb*

Wenn Du immer klares Wasser haben möchtest zu bestimmten Jahreszeiten ja. Dafür brauchst Du aber einen vernünftigen Vorfilter. Wichtig ist auch das Ihr da ganz viele Wasserpflanzen habt.

In Deinem oberen Beitrag (8) hab ich den Filter und fast die gleiche Pumpe (6500 nur). Der Filter bringt nichts, selbst bei meinem Teich, aber ich habe alles rausgeschmissen was dadrinnen war und mir ein Edelstahlsieb gekauft und rumgewerkelt und den eingebaut und benutze ihn jetzt als Vorfilter. zur Pumpe....bei 6500l kommt mal gerade ca. 2500l zum Filter bei mir.

Wie Christine (Blumenelse) schon schrieb, schau mal in die Eigenbauabteilung rein...da ist das Geld besser angelegt.


----------



## Hollog0258 (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wasser immer grün und trüb*

Soll das heißen das der Filter GAR NICHTS bringt??? 


Ja ich werde mir __ Wasserpest und __ Hornkraut besorgen. 


Ich wollte mir auch eine andere Pumpe kaufen.


----------



## Susan (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wasser immer grün und trüb*

Für uns leider nicht...der Händler freut sich. Aber da ich ihn umgebaut hab bin ich sehr zufrieden mit und hab es im nachhinein nicht bereut. So sieht meiner jetzt aus nach dem Umbau, damit Du mir glaubst.

http://up.picr.de/4061583.jpg

http://s1.up.picr.de/4061584.jpg

http://s2.up.picr.de/4061585.jpg

http://s3.up.picr.de/4061586.jpg

Für das gleiche Geld hätte ich mir was größeres bauen können......aber egal.

__ Wasserpest und __ Hornkraut sind super.


----------



## Hollog0258 (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wasser immer grün und trüb*

Ok danke  


Aber es soll halt für Opa sein und der will was gekauftes....  

Er will jetzt entweder den: http://cgi.ebay.de/Aquael-Supermaxi...vr_id=&cguid=3762b4a51230a0aad461b4a1fe486c91 

Oder den bestellen: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220575444414&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT 

Und dazu diese Pumpe: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390140478851&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT 


Das soll ich heut noch kaufen :? 

Welches denn nun.Und ich werde sowieso einen Filter heimlich bauen und wenn der nicht funktioniert meinen selbst gebauten Probieren.   


lG Felix


----------



## Susan (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wasser immer grün und trüb*

Warte doch lieber noch ein paar Tage bevor Du unnütz Geld ausgibst...ich bin kein Profi und heute ist ja Feiertag, danach bekommst Du bestimmt noch ein paar Antworten mehr von Fachleuten.

Ich persönlich würde die Pumpe nicht nehmen, hat für die Wattzahl eine viel zu geringe Fördermenge. Wenn Dein Opa unbedingt jetzt was kaufen möchte dann erst mal Pflanzen...dann hat er erst mal was zu tun...:smoki und Du kannst in Ruhe weiter überlegen.


----------



## Olli.P (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wasser immer grün und trüb*

Hallo Felix,

:willkommen bei den Teich - :crazy


wenn dein Opa unbedingt was vernünftiges haben möchte, sollte er schon ein paar € mehr auf den Tisch legen..... 


Aber diese Filter werden ihm keine Freude bringen! 


Nimm doch mal den Opa an die Hand und setz dich mit ihm zusammen vor den PC und dann stöbert mal ein bisschen in der Eigenbauecke......... :smoki


----------



## Hollog0258 (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wasser immer grün und trüb*



Olli.P schrieb:


> Hallo Felix,
> 
> Nimm doch mal den Opa an die Hand und setz dich mit ihm zusammen vor den PC und dann stöbert mal ein bisschen in der Eigenbauecke......... :smoki




Das wär eine Idee.Werd ich dann mal machen  


Erstmal danke für die vielen schnellen Antworten und das in so kurzer Zeit. 

Wirklich  - Forum


----------



## Hollog0258 (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wasser immer grün und trüb*

Ich hab mich jetzt dazu entschieden unter den Deckel ein Sieb zu machen  

Mal sehen wie lange das was bringt...  

Hab auch schon angefangen einen eigenen Filter zu bauen  , konnts nicht mehr abwarten zu basteln, mich hat der Teich-Warn voll erwischt.    


lG Felix


----------



## Susan (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wasser immer grün und trüb*

super...glaub mir macht auch wirklich Spaß was zu werkeln, hättest mal meinen Mann sehen sollen als ich das Siebgewebe gekauft und vom Baumarkt zurückgekommen war....hatte irgendwie das Gefühl er hätte es selber machen wollen...


----------



## Hollog0258 (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wasser immer grün und trüb*

Bringt es dann was wenn ich was unter den Deckel mache? 

Werd ich mir Dienstag auch hohlen,und dann mal sehen was wird 


mfG Felix


----------



## Susan (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wasser immer grün und trüb*

Meins bringt als "Vorfilter" tatsächlich was, ich hab dadrunter Filterwatte und muss die alle 2 Tage auswaschen. Es ist aber eine Menge Arbeit und hab das Beste draus gemacht. Das Siebgewebe nehme ich je nachdem raus und brauch das nur mit einem Gartenschlauch abspritzen. Wenn man das selber aber macht ist es noch günstiger als den Filter zu kaufen...schau mal hier im "Portal" links die "Aktuellen Bilder", da ist zum Beispiel eins drin wie man das "Besser" machen kann.
Hab aber danach einen Bepflanzten Bodenfilter (ca. 400l gebrochenen Blähton), der für die Biostufe sorgt und viele Pflanzen im Teich, wo ich dieses Jahr noch mehr reinhaben möchte.


----------



## koifischfan (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wasser immer grün und trüb*

Ich hab das was überlesen, das mit dem Biofilter. :shock


----------



## Susan (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wasser immer grün und trüb*

macht doch nix, die Frage war doch berechtigt...


----------



## Hollog0258 (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wasser immer grün und trüb*

Also der selbst gebaute Vliesfilter funktioniert prima. Endlich kann ich die 2 großen Karpfen sehen und viele Rotaugen und zwei große Goldfische.   


Ich freu mich riesig      



mfg


----------

